# Revolution Courier S1ngle



## JonoB (8 Apr 2009)

On the search for a cheaper fixie (as usual), I spied this in Edinburgh Cycle Coop. Anybody got an opinion or have any experience of their bikes???

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...Y=K***_090326_0000007&f_SortOrderID=-1&f_bct=


----------



## Greenbank (8 Apr 2009)

Revolution bikes are usually good value for money. However, at 11.2kg that's one heavy single speed bike and straight forks belong on Italian lightweight bikes (my own opinion though) so the following statement:

"
The rigid steel straight blade disc fork epitomises this bike's lightweight low maintenance ethos.
"

is just so very wrong.

I'm not sure I'd go there for 280 quid. 200 maybe.


----------



## GrahamG (11 Apr 2009)

I reckon the Langster is about the best value option - nice and light, only real need for upgrade is maybe wheels but that is debatable.


----------

